# Internship VS Observership



## hammi3

I would be very grateful if someone could tell me the difference between internship and observership? are they the same?


----------



## rosequartz

No, they're not the same. An internship is the first year of residency (i.e. when you match in a residency program). It ensures patient contact and first hand clinical experience (like house-job in Pakistan). An observership lets you observe what another doctor does and how he treats his patients, but you can't touch the patient. It's like doctor shadowing. I hope this helps.


----------



## hammi3

thank you for your reply. but isn't that sub-internship?


----------



## rosequartz

"Sub-internship" is the term for the mandatory clinical rotations during fourth year of medical school in U.S.


----------



## hammi3

oh ok. thanks


----------



## rosequartz

No problem.


----------



## farrukhs

can any body tell me what iz the externship?how iz different from observership and what are its benefits regarding getting residency in us


----------



## rosequartz

farrukhs said:


> can any body tell me what iz the externship?how iz different from observership and what are its benefits regarding getting residency in us


Externships are clinical rotations or "away rotations" done in any institution other than your home institution. They involve direct patient contact, taking histories, physical exams and entering orders or prescribing medication under supervision of an attending physician or resident. Medical students and fresh medical graduates are eligible for externships. An observation is a clinical rotation that does NOT involve patient contact, and you merely observe what another physician does and only medical graduates can apply for observerships. As for residency, you need it to be able to practice (i.e. get a job) in US if you decide to. Hope this helps.


----------



## farrukhs

thanks it was really helpful

- - - Updated - - -

thanks it was really helpful ....what is clerkship then?

- - - Updated - - -

thanks it was really heipful....what is clerkship then


----------



## rosequartz

farrukhs said:


> thanks it was really helpful....what is clerkship then


You're welcome. 

Clerkship are third year core 4-8 week clinical rotations required by medical school per curriculum. It is also called rotation, and sometimes elective too. Also, some terms that are left are fellowship which is a post-residency sub-specialization training that lasts 3-4 years, and electives which are voluntary short courses that can either be rotations in any sub-specialty (clinical) or simply be research. The duration of each varies.


----------

